# My site



## amandanature91 (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is my photography site

Amanda&#39;s Photography Site - Main page

~Amanda~


----------



## erzyhazel (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the design of your website....and you have great photos too...I hope I could launch my photography website soon....I'm still collecting the contents and photos


_______________
ac evaporator


----------



## amandanature91 (Feb 17, 2010)

erzyhazel said:


> I like the design of your website....and you have great photos too...I hope I could launch my photography website soon....I'm still collecting the contents and photos
> 
> 
> _______________
> ac evaporator


 
Thank you!
Ucoz is a good site to do a website for photography, ucoz can be a little complicated at first. I would recommend you using Webs.com if you are just starting out.  

~Amanda~


----------

